# Komet demo



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

I've found some Komet Concorde video demos on you tube, these amps sounds very good. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=komet+amp 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=komet+fast+mode


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They also have a lot of long, good audio clips on the Komet site. They should good - expensive buggers. Also the design of the amps involved Ken Fischer - the builder of Trainwreck Amps.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I loves my Komet.:smile: I haven't heard a Concord or KF50 but from those clips it sounds a lot like my K60.

Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I loves my Komet.:smile: I haven't heard a Concord or KF50 but from those clips it sounds a lot like my K60.
> 
> Pete


This is resulting in some serious GAS. Very nice set-up.


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice!!:rockon:


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

How much are they those amps? I've had reports that they are Express clones with they own little twist!!


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

The Komets are Ken Fisher's (Trainwreck) design built by Hogy from Komet. Ken Fisher have a health problem, he can't built amps anymore so he autorize Hogy to build for him. The Concorde is listed at $3800 US, I think.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

superleadfixer said:


> How much are they those amps? I've had reports that they are Express clones with they own little twist!!


That's a clone of an Express in the picture, that's just a paper logo taped on the front :tongue: .

It's an excellent hand built amp (not a Ceriatone) built by someone who knows a great deal about Trainwrecks, and only about 5% of the cost of a real one. :smile: 

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

IMO, the Komet is the best sounding amp I've heard at any amp fest or get together here in Calgary.

.02


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

Newton said:


> The Komets are Ken Fisher's (Trainwreck) design built by Hogy from Komet. Ken Fisher have a health problem, he can't built amps anymore so he autorize Hogy to build for him. The Concorde is listed at $3800 US, I think.


Ah that's why they feedback so nicely like that, I agree with you, those amps are very nice and beautiful sounding. I have someone working on getting the schematics for them as we speak so I'll be able to clone one just for me (at first), big problem, the trannies, must find the proper ones....


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

superleadfixer said:


> Ah that's why they feedback so nicely like that, I agree with you, those amps are very nice and beautiful sounding. I have someone working on getting the schematics for them as we speak so I'll be able to clone one just for me (at first), big problem, the trannies, must find the proper ones....


Bob Clear "cloned" a Komet recently (aka Admiral Ballsy on the Guitar Diner). Not sure what trannies he used but I'm sure he'd tell you if you track him down.

-Pete


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

That would be very nice!!!! Thanks


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

I think I found it http://www.tone****.com/transformers/index.html but still looking around, will ask my tranny guy Cerrem what he thinks!!


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

superleadfixer said:


> I think I found it http://www.tone****.com/transformers/index.html but still looking around, will ask my tranny guy Cerrem what he thinks!!



The auto censure fonction of the board won't let me post it completetly**** is missing just type *s, l, u, t *where the **** are and you'll get there....Type the letters only...:wink:


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

What is the difference with the Constalation versus the others? Just the nice wood cab?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Is anyone, out of the goodness of their :smilie_flagge17:hearts willing to buy me one for Christmas?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

superleadfixer said:


> What is the difference with the Constalation versus the others? Just the nice wood cab?


It has an octal (6SN7) preamp on one channel. Komet are discontinuing the Constellation because it is so hard to find good 6SN7's these days. It is not a Ken Fisher design either, but it is an awesome amp.

I think the "tone****" site is a guy named "Moose". He is out of stock now but will probably have more soon. Most people that buy the Ceriatone Express clones swap their trannies with Moose's custom Heybour's.

Pete


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah Moose can be find here for more info on Trainwreck stuff, etc: http://ampgarage.com/forum/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Fuchs Train 45 is inspiredby/modelled after the Trainwreck Express:

http://www.fuchsaudiotechnology.com/html/train_45.html

Ceria Tone has kits and assembled Trainwreck Clones:

http://www.ceriatone.com/productSubPages/tWreckExpress/tWreckExpressComplete.htm

Ceria is based in Malaysia, but he gets rave reviews for his service and products.

The Train 45 is at least half the price of the Komet and the Ceria Tone about 1/5th.


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

Getting closer, found all the schematics for the Komet60!:rockon2: 

Anyone has gut pics of a Concorde??? That would be so nice


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Newton.... 
I can't believe you sold off a Peacemaker to some guy just so you can pick up a couple of junky Komets.  

Great clips there Newton :rockon: :food-smiley-004: 

Here is a real Trainwreck Express in action....played by GuitarPicker.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSH_KUoJPc

You be the judge....I'd pick a Komet Concorde...and save a ton of cash !


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

I will shurely go with the Concorde one day, but if the money was no object I'd give a run for the Trainwreck or both. I'll call the Guitarpicker videos "the White Socks Tapping Blues" very good. None 

The Mojave is a really good amp, for what it was desing for it's a killer. I just can't keep them all.

Cheers :food-smiley-004: Search4signal

Newton


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

On a related note. Mr. Fischer passed away just before christmas.


----------

